# 101 Years Of The Income Tax (In 1 Depressing Table)



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Theft.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

That really is depressing and sad.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

It is what it is, and thats why we need some severe tax reform. I'd like to see a flat tax of 10% with no exemptions/deductions or the elimination of income tax that would be replaced by a national sales tax of around 8%. People wouldn't like it though because that would take away their income tax returns which they never seem to realize is the government returning the amount they overpaid with 0% interest.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thieves. The entire government and those that feed from the sweet deals for contributions.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Don't you all just love our Government ?????? LMAO " Government " what a joke ,, yes we need it but not the way it's run at this point .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> It is what it is, and thats why we need some severe tax reform. I'd like to see a flat tax of 10% with no exemptions/deductions or the elimination of income tax that would be replaced by a national sales tax of around 8%. People wouldn't like it though because that would take away their income tax returns which they never seem to realize is the government returning the amount they overpaid with 0% interest.


I have to pay into Federal every year thanks for Obamacare.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

RedLion said:


> I have to pay into Federal every year thanks for Obamacare.


Don't get me started on Obama care. There was an article in our local paper by a private doctor that basically said because of the physician reimbursement "adjustment" he was going to have to pay close to 30k back to the feds and how short of a miracle its going to end his practice. I hate to say it because things are going to be hard for the foreseeable future but its funny watching all the scum sucking liberals come to the realization of what their healthcare law has wrought.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Don't get me started on Obama care. There was an article in our local paper by a private doctor that basically said because of the physician reimbursement "adjustment" he was going to have to pay close to 30k back to the feds and how short of a miracle its going to end his practice. I hate to say it because things are going to be hard for the foreseeable future but its funny watching all the scum sucking liberals come to the realization of what their healthcare law has wrought.


For sure. If we can get a GOP POTUS ACA will be history.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

RedLion said:


> For sure. If we can get a GOP POTUS ACA will be history.


Unfortunately the genie is out of the bottle on this one, Obama did what he said he was going to do in fundamentally change healthcare in the United States. I don't think we can ever go back to the way things where, the best thing that can feasibly happen is the law gets tweaked to make things better.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Theft.
> 
> View attachment 15845


Jesus! Is it that bad? 40% top tax bracket is almost a Swedish lvl of income tax!!!









(Divide the mothly incomce figure by 8,14 to get it in $)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Theft.
> 
> View attachment 15845


And THAT is why, coupled with state and local taxes, BOTH parents in a family MUST work full time.

And a huge percentage of that money is wasted, frittered away.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And THAT is why, coupled with state and local taxes, BOTH parents in a family MUST work full time.


Which the government benefits from. Degrade the family structure, keep everybody so busy they can never sit down and actually THINK, put the kids into government run day care and government schools and teach them to be good little unquestioning consumers. In another generation, everyone will think the situation is completely normal and acceptable.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

You do realize this isn't the only tax we pay right?

-Sales tax.
-Excise tax.
-Annual Property tax on:
House
Car
Boats
Campers
Land
Recreational Vehicles
Personal Aircraft
-Annual Inspection fees on:
Cars, boats, personal aircraft, (anything with a motor and makes emissions).
-Licensing to operate any of the above named items.
-Sewer tax.
-Sales tax on property tax in some states (lease payments on vehicles)...that's a tricky little back door double tax most people don't pick up on.
-Gas tax is above an beyond sales tax at the gas pump.
-Tolls to drive on highways and over bridges.

We have plenty of taxes here too. AND they are post-tax income so those taxes represent a larger portion of our expendable income.

Trust me...we aren't getting away with anything you aren't.



Plumbum said:


> Jesus! Is it that bad? 40% top tax bracket is almost a Swedish lvl of income tax!!!
> 
> View attachment 15846
> 
> ...


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

*STOP!* You're making my brain hurt!


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> It is what it is, and thats why we need some severe tax reform. I'd like to see a flat tax of 10% with no exemptions/deductions or the elimination of income tax that would be replaced by a national sales tax of around 8%. People wouldn't like it though because that would take away their income tax returns which they never seem to realize is the government returning the amount they overpaid with 0% interest.


I disagree with the flat tax . . . 10% of a minimum wage earner is more burdensome to them than to someone that makes $100K.

A national sales tax I could get behind because that would get everyone that makes any money - above board or under the table.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> Unfortunately the genie is out of the bottle on this one, Obama did what he said he was going to do in fundamentally change healthcare in the United States. I don't think we can ever go back to the way things where, the best thing that can feasibly happen is the law gets tweaked to make things better.


Some have speculated that ACA was never designed to succeed, but to set the stage for single payer.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The amount of taxes they collect will never keep pace with their appetite. There is a tipping point at which the American people will have nothing more to give and therefore nothing to loose, that is when shit will really hit the fan.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> The amount of taxes they collect will never keep pace with their appetite. There is a tipping point at which the American people will have nothing more to give and therefore nothing to loose, that is when shit will really hit the fan.


I agree. That is the scenario in some of books I have read like in the 299 day series.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

According to the ITEP (Institute on Taxation & Economic Policy):

"26 companies, including Boeing, General Electric, Priceline.com and Verizon, enjoyed negative income tax 
rates over the entire five-year period, despite combined pre-tax profits of $170 billion."

"Of the 125 multinational companies in this sample, two-thirds paid a lower U.S. tax rate than the rate they 
paid to foreign governments on their foreign profits. On average, their foreign effective tax rate was 12 percent
larger than their U.S. effective rate."

"The total amount of federal income tax subsidies enjoyed by the 288 profitable corporations over the five years
was $362 billion."


THIS is why the overwhelming tax burden is on the citizenry. If corporations paid their fair share...!

The US Tax Code is (presently) over 73,000 pages! Even the IRS help lines can't provide correct answers!

Grim


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> You do realize this isn't the only tax we pay right?
> 
> -Sales tax.
> -Excise tax.
> ...


Here in Missouri we have to pay property tax on stuff like cows sheep goats and even chickens and rabbits too it's ridiculous


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Grim Reality said:


> According to the ITEP (Institute on Taxation & Economic Policy):
> 
> "26 companies, including Boeing, General Electric, Priceline.com and Verizon, enjoyed negative income tax
> rates over the entire five-year period, despite combined pre-tax profits of $170 billion."
> ...


Are you a Ted Cruz bobo? He has spoken quite a bit about tax reform and taking the tax code down to a few pages.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Here is a bit of info on taxes in CA....



> nearly 90 percent of the money comes from one-fifth of the taxpayers - those making $91,000 and up. They belong to the only income range whose average income increased in the last two decades.





> Forty-five percent of the state's income tax money comes from the top 1 percent of filers - those with adjusted gross income of at least $501,000.


The tax man cometh, and California rich ? getting richer ? pay most | The Sacramento Bee


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

darsk20 said:


> I disagree with the flat tax . . . 10% of a minimum wage earner is more burdensome to them than to someone that makes $100K.
> 
> A national sales tax I could get behind because that would get everyone that makes any money - above board or under the table.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


How is 10% of 30k ($3000) more burdensome than 10% of $100,000 ($10,000)? Its the same burden 10%... if you want to exclude the poverty level income, then exclude it for everyone, and tax 10% above that level for everyone. There will be more jobs that way and less people earning below the poverty level. And before you say it...becoming wealthy is not a crime or even a nasty word...it should be a goal. So why penalize those who do....10% of a billion is $100 million. Fair...equal....color blind and sexless... its a number and a mathematical certainty to be unbiased.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> 45% of Americans pay no federal income tax


45% of Americans pay no federal income tax - MarketWatch

T15-0138 - Tax Units with Zero or Negative Income Tax | Tax Policy Center


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

The real problem can be traced to the 1954 tax code. It's the same one we still us (though highly amended and modified).


----------

